# Cervelo Scammer back on EBAY



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

This guy was taken off Ebay a while back. Seems to be back. Can't believe EBay let them back. Be aware and don't fall for the SCAM!! Cervelo bikes for cheap! NOT!!

http://search.ebay.com/cervelo_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfstypeZ1QQssPageNameZWLRS


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Scammer Removed Once Again*

This guy is a joke. I'm glad Ebay removed him again. Must have been a HiJacked account. Life goes on. Peace!


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> This guy is a joke. I'm glad Ebay removed him again. Must have been a HiJacked account. Life goes on. Peace!



I think he is back again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2005-Cervel...021022663QQcategoryZ40150QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



and here:


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47666



Same address!




petzi-baer


----------

